# running 275s



## cbell01 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey guys.. long time troll, first time poster

I've searched the forums and I've probably over looked the answer.. so I apologize in advance.

I'm wanting to run 275s in the rear on the drift-r wheels.. should I go with 18x8, 18x9.. or 18x9, 18x10... and also will any 275/40 tire fit.. or just the nitto 555r.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

Their is a Toyo that will fit to TR1 i think? or somthing like that. Also a nice Wheel chart on the LS2 site.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

You can do your own search on this forum for the info you need and/or ls1. Last weekend at a muscle car cruise in I talked to a guy runing BFG 275/ 40/ 18's on the rear of his GTO with after market 18 X 8 wheels. He didn't know the offset but advised he ground the inner wheel wells to accomodate the tires and they rub sometimes if he's running anything more then himself in the car. His plan is to go to air bags to solve that problem. They do look great but the pics I took didn't come out very good because I lost the lighting before I stumbled upon his GTO.

Check the link below as a starting point and go from there.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=11884&highlight=275+tires

Red.


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Except for maybe the Nittos, 275 on the rear will almost certainly rub on the wheel well lip, regardless of what size rim you have.Unless you get the perfect offset, you will probably have to roll,cut or grind.Using pedders 5/16 raise springs will help if you dont want to alter your wheel well lips, but will still rub on bigger dips and bumps.265 may be best bet to guarantee no rubbing.Each car is a little different, so its a bit of pot luck. 
If youve already done the tire swap, how did you make out?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I recently purchased a set of Drift-R's (18x8/18x10), and I have Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 275/35's in the rear, and also have the Pedders Strip II (5/16" raise in back) with stiffer shocks that limit rear travel to help prevent tire/lip contact.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i run 275/40/17 nitto 555r on stock 17's on rub issue. but i only run these at the track. no fender roll or drag bag's :cheers


----------



## bookemdano (Oct 6, 2007)

cbell01 said:


> Hey guys.. long time troll, first time poster
> 
> I've searched the forums and I've probably over looked the answer.. so I apologize in advance.
> 
> ...


hey man hows it going. i have a set of Drift-R wheel also.
but i am running 265/30/19 up front, and 305/30/19 out back. when i order my wheels i just told them what i wanted. and thats what i got. expensive, yes. but take the fun aspect of it. this set up makes the GOAT feel like it's on rails. LMAO...


----------



## bookemdano (Oct 6, 2007)

*drift R wheels*

Oh! by the way i already had my rear wheel wells cut.
but the co, i bught them from told me i did not have to.
go figure, they have the perfect offset.


----------



## bookemdano (Oct 6, 2007)

*Drift R's*

please guys, when you take your wheels off.
clean the under side of your car.
i used a small brush and some black rust- oleum paint.
and painted the rotor an hub. and just about anything
that was black. LOL.. makes a world of difference when
you put your wheel back. no more rusty rotors.


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

I run the 18/9 with the 275/35/18 on drift r's toyo proxes t1r.


----------

